# August Meet 20/08



## n87 (7/8/17)

Its that time again, this time at Oldfield Cellars again.

So I will start the bidding at 1 attendee


Attendees:
n87


Food:
n87 - Rolls


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/8/17)

make me a tentative - will bring beer


----------



## gone brewing (7/8/17)

Attendees:
n87
Dan - tentative
gone brewing


Food:
n87 - Rolls
gone brewing - meatballs


----------



## fungrel (8/8/17)

I'm in.

Snacks?


----------



## n87 (8/8/17)

Snacks are always useful

Attendees:
n87
Dan - tentative
gone brewing
@fungrel 


Food:
n87 - Rolls, Sauce, fine china and silverware
gone brewing - meatballs
fungrel - Snacks


----------



## n87 (9/8/17)

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
fungrel

Maybe:
Dan
Website #1


Food:
n87 - Rolls, Sauce, fine china and silverware
gone brewing - meatballs
fungrel - Snacks


----------



## MJF (9/8/17)

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
fungrel
MJF

Maybe:
Dan
Website #1


Food:
n87 - Rolls, Sauce, fine china and silverware
gone brewing - meatballs
fungrel - Snacks
MJF - Chicken poppers


----------



## gone brewing (9/8/17)

I thought that I would put a post on a home brewer's group on facebook about our next meeting. Might get one or two more people interested.


----------



## fungrel (10/8/17)

gone brewing said:


> I thought that I would put a post on a home brewer's group on facebook about our next meeting. Might get one or two more people interested.


There are definitely a lot of brewers in our area, there are 3 shops between Gosford and Toukley..


----------



## n87 (14/8/17)

A week out.
@gone brewing have you got any bites from the Facebook group?


Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
fungrel
MJF

Maybe:
Dan
Website #1
endisnigh


Food:
n87 - Rolls, Sauce, fine china and silverware
gone brewing - meatballs
fungrel - Snacks
MJF - Chicken poppers


----------



## gone brewing (14/8/17)

I've only just posted the meeting to facebook. I'll let you know what comes of it.


----------



## trq (14/8/17)

What time does this thing kick off usually?


----------



## n87 (14/8/17)

trq said:


> What time does this thing kick off usually?



2-5


----------



## trq (14/8/17)

Pretty keen to come along but probably couldn't get there until around 2:45 (wife works, have small boy).

Just bring a few bottles of beer? (I'm only on my 2nd biab so don't expect anything exciting).


----------



## trq (14/8/17)

Oh, and if arriving a little late is ok, then count me in.


----------



## n87 (14/8/17)

trq said:


> Oh, and if arriving a little late is ok, then count me in.



Turning up late is still turning up 
I think I live near you, so if it was a lift you needed, we could work something out.

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
fungrel
MJF
trq

Maybe:
Dan
Website #1
endisnigh


Food:
n87 - Rolls, Sauce, fine china and silverware
gone brewing - meatballs
fungrel - Snacks
MJF - Chicken poppers


----------



## n87 (14/8/17)

And yeah, a couple of your beers you either want to show off, or want to ask questions about.
I brought my first ag beer to my first meet, great place to start.


----------



## Mikeyr (15/8/17)

Bugger, didn't get the email again, probably in, just need to check a couple of things. M


----------



## gone brewing (17/8/17)

Update from the facebook post - there was a bit of interest and a few people got tagged in it but no-one has contacted me about it. I guess it might lead to a new member or two further down the track.


----------



## mr_wibble (18/8/17)

Ok, I will be coming too. I do have a bit of a cold though.

I will bring my new & shiny grain mill, and some pale malt to play with.
Maybe someone who has used one before, can give us a bit of demo on how to use it.

Also, a Swiss guy told me that Aldi sells bake-at-home bretzels that are pretty good, so I will endeavour to bring some of these (cooked).

In terms of homebrews, I will bring my Porter (3rd place in Staves Brewery Dark beer comp) and my Munich Dunkel (proper lager), which IMHO turned out pretty well.


----------



## mr_wibble (18/8/17)

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
fungrel
MJF
trq
Mr_Wibble

Maybe:
Dan
Website #1
endisnigh


Food:
n87 - Rolls, Sauce, fine china and silverware
gone brewing - meatballs
fungrel - Snacks
MJF - Chicken poppers
Mr_Wibble - Bretzels


----------



## n87 (18/8/17)

Sounds good!

I will be bringing my Belgian Pale Ale (2nd in Six Strings comp), Fortnight pale ale, and possibly a dark strong and my beire de garde


----------



## trq (18/8/17)

Jeeze, how much beer do you tend to get through at these things? I'm going to be driving and assumed it's just a couple of tasters.

Anyway, I'm more interested in getting some feedback on my American Pale Ale, which is only my 2nd attempt (so go easy) at an all grain (BIAB).

My third has just gone in the fermentor (my first mid-week brew, Wednesday night) - a Brew Dog, Chaos Theory clone.


----------



## n87 (18/8/17)

trq said:


> Jeeze, how much beer do you tend to get through at these things? I'm going to be driving and assumed it's just a couple of tasters.
> 
> Anyway, I'm more interested in getting some feedback on my American Pale Ale, which is only my 2nd attempt (so go easy) at an all grain (BIAB).
> 
> My third has just gone in the fermentor (my first mid-week brew, Wednesday night) - a Brew Dog, Chaos Theory clone.



We go though enough that it is wise to find a way not to have to drive. But ultimately, you pour your own so you can have as much or little as you want.
As I understand it, you live near me, if that is the case, I am sure we can sort some transport out. swing me a PM if you want to work something out
@Mikeyr If you are coming, how do you plan on getting there and back?


----------



## gone brewing (18/8/17)

Something to chat about on Sunday... Has anyone enquired about what the homebrew open mic night is about at Foghorn?

http://mailchi.mp/foghornbrewhouse/craft-of-the-coast-tonight-at-foghorn-brewhouse?e=cfe5cafb45


----------



## n87 (18/8/17)

gone brewing said:


> Something to chat about on Sunday... Has anyone enquired about what the homebrew open mic night is about at Foghorn?
> 
> http://mailchi.mp/foghornbrewhouse/craft-of-the-coast-tonight-at-foghorn-brewhouse?e=cfe5cafb45


It's an open mike night, nothing to do with home beer brewing, but home brewed talent
Got me the first time. Nice night out, and I have told my music people.


----------



## n87 (20/8/17)

Looks like it will be a good turnout.
See you guys in a couple of hours

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
fungrel
MJF
trq
Mr_Wibble
Website #2

Maybe:
Dan
Website #1
endisnigh


Food:
n87 - Rolls, Sauce, fine china and silverware
gone brewing - meatballs
fungrel - Snacks
MJF - Chicken poppers
Mr_Wibble - Bretzels


----------



## Stephen2257 (20/8/17)

Assuming my attendance confirmation come thru last night although I didn't get an email response.

I'll be driving. Anybody on the peninsula need a lift? Give me a call 0437240197.



n87 said:


> Looks like it will be a good turnout.
> See you guys in a couple of hours
> 
> Attendees:
> ...


----------



## n87 (20/8/17)

Stephen2257 said:


> Assuming my attendance confirmation come thru last night although I didn't get an email response.
> 
> I'll be driving. Anybody on the peninsula need a lift? Give me a call 0437240197.



It did come through. Odd you didn't get the automated email. Could you check your spam?
I may hit you up for a lift back, wifey is already going into Gosford, so I'll get her to get me there.


----------

